# 9/29/09 - Dec 21, 2012



## Hawke (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello, Dear Writers, and welcome to your next LM. Your challenge for this round is:

*Dec 21, 2012*_
It's 2012, do you know where you're children are? Do all library cards expire? Is it the end of evolution and we start reverting back into ooze? Does time start running backwards? Do we all run out of air or will it be just another ordinary day? Could be funny. Could be serious. Can’t break the rules of WF. Whatever you choose, tell us about it in 500 words or less, not including the title. 
Prompt courtesy of Hawke_

Submissions may only be posted in this thread or in the thread provided in the *Writers’ Workshop* (you must provide a link to your submission in this thread if you opt to use the Writers’ Workshop). Everyone is welcome to participate. Note: Judges are welcome to participate but their entries cannot receive a score. 

Submissions will be accepted until midnight my time, Oct 13 (2 weeks)
Judging period: Oct 19th 
Results will be posted on or before Oct 20th

Good luck to everyone!

Your judges for this round are:
eggo
edopus
2.0
Myself


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 13, 2009)

*Apocalypse Then ~*

Here's my entry:

http://www.writingforums.com/writer...llenge-9-29-09-dec-21-2012-a.html#post1311621


Wooot!


----------



## Crazed Scribe (Oct 13, 2009)

The Day The World Cracked.


----------



## DarkDyer (Oct 13, 2009)

My submission for LM...
 
http://www.writingforums.com/writer...llenge-9-29-09-dec-21-2012-a.html#post1311740

I couldn't get it in the cool hyperlink that Crazed did. Lame. Usually I can.


----------

